# C clamp !



## mmcmdl (Apr 22, 2021)

Can't remember when I used one last , but I used a WOOD SAW for the first time in quite some time . Did some staining and actually remounted the piece in the same day . After 45 years of metal , I'm leaning torward wood working . ( cough , cough , sorry )


----------



## Aukai (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 22, 2021)

Sorry .


----------



## darkzero (Apr 22, 2021)

I took a fly cut on the bottom of my ER collet rack. It came out nice but damn what a mess, took me forever to clean up all the wood dust. Never again! What a stoopid idea!


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 22, 2021)

I have to remove the " real " barn dust " from the mill Will . Believe it or not , I have a barn across the street . I put straw down today on the grass seed and it all ended up in the garage .


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 22, 2021)

Where's that pic ? Ill add a few grand if I could buy those buckets .


----------



## darkzero (Apr 22, 2021)

Here ya go, Dave!


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 22, 2021)

Aw crap Aukai . I missed this once in a lifetime deal and had to settle for real time barn dust .   I miss you guys at night .


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 22, 2021)

Kroll is ready to ship in the morning . The CXAs are slowly going but they are going . At the rate I'm going , I'll be able to to see the F00sball table by 2035 .


----------



## Braeden P (Apr 22, 2021)

come on dave save some tools for tuckahoe there will be a big market there!


----------

